# Happy 4th month for Poncho!



## Nature_Lover (Jun 19, 2010)

Poncho will be four months old tommorrow!!! (11/04/10) Great thanks to everyone who helped me hatch and raise him!!! Poncho is a great joy in the family. Here's a pic taken when Ponchie was 1 month and a few days old. I know I need to take a few up to date pics soon.


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

What a pretty (sorry... handsome) baby. I have two that are about 4 months old also. 

Happy Hatch Day Poncho!


----------

